# Matt Bahner's Yottaminx!



## XTowncuber (Nov 15, 2014)

Really crazy. I guess I should just clarify that this is not me.


----------



## Owen (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh my god.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

qqwref I found your Christmas present.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2014)

That is mental.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 16, 2014)

He got the order of minxes wrong.
'Kilomine, gigaminx, megaminx'

EDIT: holy cow a yottaminx


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> EDIT: holy cow a yottaminx



Did you watch the whole video and only hear the minx error, but not see the yottaminx which was covering the whole camera?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Did you watch the whole video and only hear the minx error, but not see the yottaminx which was covering the whole camera?


Probably.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2014)

Just a ridiculous build. I'm glad I solved that thing first, I'm sure he'll do one of his own soon


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 16, 2014)

"Sometimes people ask me if I plan to solve this. I probably will one day"

ONE DAY??? One week? One month? One year?

Incredible that it turns at all.


----------



## mkarthick (Nov 16, 2014)

Just asking, which is bigger, the examinx or the yottaminx? I'm too lazy to go check the prefixes.


----------



## Arman2405 (Nov 16, 2014)

wow


----------



## ClovisKoo (Nov 16, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Just asking, which is bigger, the examinx or the yottaminx? I'm too lazy to go check the prefixes.



Yottaminx


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 16, 2014)

For reference:

Kilo - Mega - Giga - Tera - Peta - Exa - Zetta - Yotta

three orders of magnitude above the petaminx


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> For reference:
> 
> Kilo - Mega - Giga - Tera - Peta - Exa - Zetta - Yotta
> 
> three orders of magnitude above the petaminx



Are these the same as bytes?

*looks up 1 Yottabyte storage*


----------



## stoic (Nov 16, 2014)

Just. Wow.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2014)

Hellaminx next?

https://www.google.com/search?q=1+hellameter+in+meters
https://www.google.com/search?q=1+hellabyte+in+bytes
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hellameter
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hellabyte


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Hellaminx next?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=1+hellameter+in+meters
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hellameter



Is hella- the same as xenna-?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Is hella- the same as xenna-?



No, hella is xenna's sexier twin sister.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

Stefan said:


> No, hella is xenna's sexier twin sister.



I think xennaminx sounds better.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Time for Tony to make a yottaminx ball.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oFmxMxwKuo
> Really crazy. I guess I should just clarify that this is not me.



And I thought the petaminx was big


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 20, 2014)

Craziest thing I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## minstorm340 (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't like how most minx puzzles are odd layered, someone needs to fill the gaps this has created in people's collections


----------



## dannah (Dec 13, 2014)

kilo,mega,giga,tera,peta,exa,zetta,yotta; you could go the other way: mili,micro,nano,pico, atto, fempto, zempto, yocto


----------



## Username (Dec 13, 2014)

dannah said:


> kilo,mega,giga,tera,peta,exa,zetta,yotta; you could go the other way: mili,micro,nano,pico, atto, fempto, zempto, yocto



yeah go ahead try to make a dodecahedron with a negative amount of layers


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 13, 2014)

Tried this at RCCO, was awesome, fun fact, he tried to donate it to the LSC but they didn't accept it because they didn't have a support to display it or something like that : P


----------

